# Spike and Duke



## bxrluv (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi!! 

post has been edited


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Very handsome boys! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

What good lookin' boys! They are both just gorgeous. Great pics. Thanks for sharing! :biggrin:


----------



## Jesse (Oct 23, 2010)

What handsome boys!!! :biggrin: I love me some BOXERS!!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

SO cute, what good looking Boys!!
Boxer are in fact my breed of choice, I love them so much, glad to have more Boxer people on board!!
And, I must say, while I tend to prefer the natural ears on Boxers, your one boy has a very good looking crop. (note: for the love of god, DON'T let this turn into a cropping debate, folks!)

Welcome to the forum!!
Happy posting!


----------



## deb9017 (Aug 31, 2010)

Your boys are gorgeous! I love Boxers!!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh my goodness. What handsome boys :wink:


----------

